
A Thermomechanical Material Point Method for Baking and Cooking [video] - occupy_paul_st
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBpolaB4DqA
======
BlackLotus89
Everyone in the comments until now seems to focus on the simulation properties
for true to life simulations for ads and movies. Isn't this way more
interesting for culinary advancements? I for one am way more interested if we
could tweak ingredient ratios and cooking methods for the optimal result.
Fluffy yet cross pizza dough with leoparding, how much sourdough/yeast is
really needed for my bread and how can I estimate the rise based on the pre-
rise, how can I optimize for flour x, ...

Until now I tried to measure exactly and get every parameter right and
document everything correctly, with this I could just simulate everything if I
get decent measurements for my parameter once.

~~~
jey
It's not meant to be a simulation that's actually accurate. It's instead meant
to "look accurate". The full chemistry is not being simulated.

~~~
hyperbovine
I’m surprised they get realistic browning. In real life that’s caused by the
Maillard reaction. They did not mention this in the video. I wonder it they
specifically modeled this process, or if the behavior emerges from their other
chemical models.

~~~
jey
The paper says that "coloring is based on temperature". I think what they mean
is that the coloring of each point is determined by the peak temperature that
has been reached by that point. (Which seems perfectly appropriate for the
intended application to visual effects.)

Source:
[https://www.math.ucla.edu/~myding/papers/baking_paper_final....](https://www.math.ucla.edu/~myding/papers/baking_paper_final.pdf)

------
rafael859
I originally read Thermomechanical as Thermonuclear, and thought that this was
related to the recent r/ShowerThoughts post [1]. I guess we could use this
simulation to answer that question more convincingly :)

I'm glad I misread anyway because the video was very impressive!

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/e0omqn/duri...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/e0omqn/during_a_nuclear_explosion_there_is_a_certain/)

------
empath75
That’s super impressive. I guess Pixar is going to have to make a ratatouille
sequel now.

------
steventhedev
The actual paper:
[https://www.math.ucla.edu/~myding/papers/baking_paper_final....](https://www.math.ucla.edu/~myding/papers/baking_paper_final.pdf)

------
lopmotr
I wonder about the cost effectiveness of simulation vs actual baking. Time
taken for it to "run" might be about the same. Power usage might be a bit
higher for a real oven. Worker's time use could be much worse for the
simulation because of the tedious details of setting up the geometry,
materials, mesh(?) etc. That's a problem with traditional FEA for engineering,
but in typical engineering applications, making a real prototype is very
expensive, so simulation has an advantage. Who would use this simulation
instead of a real oven, or a real oven with a video camera if you're
generating animations.

------
catalogia
I'm _very_ impressed. I wonder if we're approaching the point at which our
simulations are so true to life, you need to hire a chef to tweak the
simulation parameters to achieve the best results.

------
nojvek
The other video recommended by YouTube is equally mind blowing about fabric
simulation.

[https://youtu.be/eGtB0VXJsuI](https://youtu.be/eGtB0VXJsuI)

Our 3D animations increasingly become photorealistic as we have more compute
and better algorithms.

Mind blown.

------
appleflaxen
It's weird that they use "solid water and gas" rather than "solid liquid and
gas"

it may be accurate for most of their models, but what about the middle of the
marshmallow? it's liquid, but it's not water, is it?

------
hatsunearu
I love the video form papers from whatever this field is (stuff that gets
published to SIGGRAPH). It's computer graphics but there's a lot of other
stuff attached to it.

~~~
ragebol
Computational X, where X is anything that can be visualized, it seems.

------
byron_fast
Having watched many vids of food photographers, if I'm Pizza Hut or similar,
this seems cost-effective. We already know the product doesn't match the ad.

------
arketyp
Those bread cracks look better than anything I ever baked.

------
transitivebs
This is really amazing -- interested in how visualization techniques like this
will help high-end chefs and bakers hone their crafts in the future.

------
brooklyntribe
Yes, we all do live in a simulation. If it's this good now, what about 3,000
years from now? iOS V.1008?

